# Lexmark Optra SE3455 horizontale streifen



## Alien3000lu (21. September 2004)

Hallo,

Unsere Optra SE3455 machte schwarze horizontale streifen, die von druck zu druck ganz wilkürliche abstände hatten. sie waren maximal einen mm dick. Nach eienr Zeit(weiss nicht wie lange) verschwanden diese Streifen wieder, und nun funktioniert es wieder. Es war nicht nur bei dem einem, sondern auch an einem anderem PC.

Wie gesagt zurzeit funktioniert es wieder, aber ich möchte doch gerne wissen woran es lag. Vieleicht weiss jemand etwas Bescheid über solche Sachen.

Übrigens der drucker hängt über Ethernet im LAN.


----------



## aTa (21. September 2004)

Also wenn er Streifen druckt dann liegt das soweit ich weiss nicht am Netzwerk sondern wohl eher am Drucker selber.
Versuch doch mal die Trommel wo das Papier drüber geht zu reinigen. Und die Patronen reinigen am besten mit ein bischen Alkohol und nem Q-Tip.
Am besten mal das ganze Ding reinigen.


----------



## Alien3000lu (21. September 2004)

Danke,

hab ich bereits gemacht, er druckt auch ganz sauber, aber wie gesagt nun ist es weg, also war nach dem reinigen und dann wieder nach kurzer Zeit weg.

Bei einem anderem PC kam es auch ganz gut raus, also lag es wohl kaum am Drucker selbst. Zwei getestete PC's funktionierten, zwei andere nicht, und nach einer Zeit lief es mit den vier!


----------

